# “Genies” arrested



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20090713/twl-supernatural-genie-con-men-arrested-3fd0ae9.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great makeup job on that "genie"


----------

